# Crunchberries are a fruit, right?



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.loweringthebar.net/2009/...w-crunchberries-are-not-real-judge-rules.html



> On May 21, a judge of the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of California dismissed a complaint filed by a woman who said she had purchased "Cap'n Crunch with Crunchberries" because she believed "crunchberries" were real fruit.  The plaintiff, Janine Sugawara, alleged that she had only recently learned to her dismay that said "berries" were in fact simply brightly-colored cereal balls, and that although the product did contain some strawberry fruit concentrate, it was not otherwise redeemed by fruit.  She sued, on behalf of herself and all similarly situated consumers who also apparently believed that there are fields somewhere in our land thronged by crunchberry bushes.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 4, 2009)

The sad , sad thing is I'm not all that surprised.

But then--NOTHING that happens in CA surprises me anymore.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 4, 2009)

Good thing she did not find out about Smurf berries.





 
:vu: Life was so much simpler back then.


----------



## Live True (Jun 5, 2009)

you, woman, OUT of the gene pool!


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 5, 2009)

Somebody better explain Grapenuts to her before she goes shopping again.


----------



## crushing (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmmm, I wonder if crunchberries grown in the same regions as spaghetti?


----------



## Flea (Jun 8, 2009)

[yt]SyUvNnmFtgI[/yt]

Aint youtube _great?_


----------



## fyn5000 (Jun 13, 2009)

Crunchberries aren't real!!!!  Oh man, this belongs in Horror Stories!!! :boing2:

Next you'll be telling me people don't go cukoo over Cocoa Puffs ...

fyn


----------



## crushing (Jun 13, 2009)

fyn5000 said:


> Crunchberries aren't real!!!!  Oh man, this belongs in Horror Stories!!! :boing2:
> 
> Next you'll be telling me people don't go cukoo over Cocoa Puffs ...
> 
> fyn



Are you saying Cocoa Puffs aren't really fruits either?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 13, 2009)

crushing said:


> Are you saying Cocoa Puffs aren't really fruits either?



And Girl Scout cookies are not made with real Girl Scouts.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey man, 

I blame marketing.  I saw the commercial where they picked the crunchberries from the crunchberry bushes...

I also have an IQ over 100 so I know that said bushes are fictional.  But I deal with people on a daily basis who would believe that they were real, because commericals wouldn't lie...


----------

